# Nvis keys



## roddyg73 (Apr 24, 2005)

Hey all. How do you tell if your spec v has the NVIS system in it or not? I looked at the one and only key I got from the dealer, but I can't tell if it has a chip in it without tearing it apart, which would be stupid. My spec v is a 2003. I wanna get a key made, so i need to know. I guess I could find out by getting a cheap key made, but my time is precious and besides, i have all of you super duper highly trained spec v experts at my disposal, right?. thanks, git-r-done;> P.s. i did a search on threads and came up with nada, before you flame me and tell me to go look at stickies or something.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

what does your valet key look like?


----------



## roddyg73 (Apr 24, 2005)

*no valet key*

i don't have a valet key, only master


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

I doubt your 03 differs from my 04. My keys are NVIS. My car will not start without NVIS keys either. I'd sure be surprised if they skimped out on the U.S. models.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Here's a page about the U.S. 05s.

http://www.nissanusa.com/vehicles/ModelAttributes/0,,121038|31003|,00.html

And yes, it has NVIS.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I imagine it does. My SE-R actually does not, but all Specs I have seen do.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Actually your answer is yes. In 03 the V came with a vehicle security system. This included the NVIS key. As for Nick's SER, it was available but only as an option.

While we're at it, did your car not come with an owner's manual?


----------



## roddyg73 (Apr 24, 2005)

*owners manual*

Yeah, i have the owners manual. I read it, but the pictures of the keys don't say whether their NVIS keys or not. Plus the NVIS section is after the key pictures, which makes it more confusing. Oh well, I guess I will just follow other posts here and say I do have the NVIS then. That sucks, now I gotta go pay a dealer alot of $$$ for a spare key. Thanks for all the info fellas.


----------



## roddyg73 (Apr 24, 2005)

Ok......found my answer. I'm 99% sure I do not have NVIS. I do have the keyless security system though. Go figure. I got my nissan service manual today off ebay. In it, it clearly states that there is a flashing light in the instrument cluster (dash) that will flash when armed much like a security light. I have no such light or any background for one.(some of you know what i mean by background,i.e. shine a flashlight on your cluster to see them) So i should be ok. The true test will be a duplicate key I get made tommorrow at Ace Hardware. Wish me luck.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

According to Nissan, if you have a Rockford Fosgate System, then you have an immobilzer as part of the Audio Fanatic Package. Otherwise I guess it was an option.

Also, my flashing light is on top of my dash. I had no idea that it was in the cluster for 03.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Correction. The Audio Fanatic Package was the ONLY way of getting both the Immobilizer and the Vehicle Security System. And this package was available on both the SER and the Spec V. 
The Remote Keyless Entry was standard and is not part of a security system, just a funky way to open locks and pop da trunk.


----------



## roddyg73 (Apr 24, 2005)

Well that says it all. I didn't have the audio fanatic(rockford fosgate) package when the car was new. So i'm all set then.It's all cheap keys for me. Phew! Good to know. I heard those NVIS keys are like 100.00 programmed by Nissan. Screw that!


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

also, the look of the key... oval shape= no nvis, squarish with a little peice of blue/black plastic on the underside= Nvis...


----------



## roddyg73 (Apr 24, 2005)

That's funny. My key has a square Nissan head (original master key sold with car)and it's not nvis. Just got a duplicate today from ace hardware for .99cents and Vroooom......starts right up.


----------

